# Vouchers



## Drikusw (20/6/18)

I received a voucher from my wife which she purchased online. Can anyone tell me if this Vape King voucher is only redeemable online or can I purchase in-store as well?

Thanks


----------



## Stosta (20/6/18)

Drikusw said:


> I received a voucher from my wife which she purchased online. Can anyone tell me if this Vape King voucher is only redeemable online or can I purchase in-store as well?
> 
> Thanks


Pretty sure you could go in-store to buy as well. When I last bought at VK I'm sure they used some sort of online profile for my purchase.

Tagging @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff for assistance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drikusw (20/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Pretty sure you could go in-store to buy as well. When I last bought at VK I'm sure they used some sort of online profile for my purchase.
> 
> Tagging @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff for assistance.


Thanks Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drikusw (25/6/18)

@Stroodlepuff 
@Gizmo 

Hi guys, could you please advise ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/6/18)

Hi There

Sorry not sure how I missed this, unfortunately online vouchers are only redeemable online as not all the stores are internally owned

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Drikusw (25/6/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi There
> 
> Sorry not sure how I missed this, unfortunately online vouchers are only redeemable online as not all the stores are internally owned



Thanks for clarifying.


----------

